# Do you eat in front of your cats?



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Stupid thread title, what I meant was that being a single guy with single guy habits, I am wondering how this will work when my cat comes home?
I eat as much on the sofa as at the table. Ice cream most every night right out of the carton, etc...
Do cats beg like dogs do?
(I have had a few dogs and really miss all of them.)
Do you give in and share tiny tastes?
Or adopt a strict "NO" right from the start?
This will be my first cat in 20 years and my life was much different back then.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh boy, are you in for a treat. Well, if they are untrained kittens that no nothing, you will soon adopt the "stiff arm" where you sort of gently push them away from jumping right into your plate, or another good move is holding your plate above your head in between bites (don't have a clever name for that move). Kittens are bad, they are like little kids, they know nothing and have to be taught. Yes, by all means start NO, and make sure it is consistently NO, with a loud clap, stick to the one word, because if you just ramble at them and yell (like my mother in law) they will just look at you confused. A water bottle is something many of us have used during the training phase. A squirt of water is not liked well, and usually works pretty well, and after a few squirts, you just have to shake it at them to keep them at bay. I don't mind my cats so much on the table, because we rarely eat there, we too use the couch more often now since one kid is in college and one is never home, but I can't STAND them on the kitchen counter. So I use the water bottle and NO and Stephano, my youngest kitty, still will get up there when I'm not looking and I have to chase him down. Cats are not like dogs. They are pretty much going to do it anyway even if they know they are not supposed to. I have used the NO approach to scratching furniture too, and none of my cats scratch furniture, other when they are doing zoomies around the living room chasing each other in play, and you will hear the claws on the couch as they are running past, but they don't hurt it and they are not intentionally scratching it. I owuld highly recommend you getting a scratching post or better yet, a cat tree. It will save your sanity. It will give them plenty of exercise to run up and down, they will want to scratch that nice sisal post rather than your couch, because it is more desirable. I am also a big one for keeping a kitten confined to a room at night, I have always used a bedroom, that has a cat tree, a window, litter box and water. Give them a big meal before bedtime, that is a HUGE help, and establish bedtime routine. Then they learn, bedtime is for sleeping, because their natural instinct is to want to play during that time, but they can be taught that it's sleepy time. I also do not believe in letting kittens have the free run of the house until they have learned that they can't scratch the furniture, and they know exactly where they are supposed to pee. Once they know all of those things, then it's safe to let them out for longer periods of time, but if you do it while they are a kitten, they just tend to get into trouble, in my experience. You will want to keep the new cat or kitten confined to one room at first anyway, because it is less overwhelming for them at first to become used to a small room before the entire house. Once they get used to that room, then that will be their "safe" room, and they will run back to it when they are scared, and they will probably keep that room as the room that they go to when they are scared. 

This is how I've done it with my cats. My cats are all well behaved, for the most part, after all, they are cats, and cats are little jerks that do what they want to do  and we love them anyway. But the NO word does work, it takes about 1000 times of doing something before they really start to listen to you. Good luck with your new kitty. Are you getting a full grown cat or a kitten? They are two totally different creatures, LOL!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahahaha agrees !!

Marshall is pretty good....and he actually listens (he's so good!) Gizmo on the other hand is a real brat. She does this real slow crawl over to the food...I'm just as bad... I eat on the couch. I have to say no like 20 times...I don't like pets begging I wouldn't want them bothering guests


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

It takes a bit of initial training, but eventually, they'll leave your food alone (most of the time) - especially if the cats are already well-fed


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh boy, whatta question! 
My girls have learned that when I eat, I have no tolerence for them hanging around. If they gently put the paws on the side of my leg, I ignore, or gently remove the offending digits and guide them to the floor and resume ignoring them.
They are learning that they will be called if I have anything to offer them AFTER I am finished eating.

That is a sizable feat since myhusband is terrible and gives everybody "tastes" all through the meal. He has done this since B.B. was a tiny kitten. That's been 14 years. Yes, I protested and obviously my attempts were in vain. But he has to deal with the "begging eyes" and paws on the side of the thigh that release claws just enough to emphisise the fact they will not be ignored. (That's B.B.).

You just have to be consistant. It can be done, even under not so great conditions, like someone else sabotaging your efforts. 

Persevere, they will learn and respect that you are "the big cat" and you supply the food they eat. LOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

...how would I share my dinner (bite for them/bite for me/ bite for them/bite for me) if they aren't in the same room?

I think that at this point if I tried to lock them up they would go all HULK and rip the door off the hinges...

Book used to be bad about stealing food, but as he's aged he's better about it. I can walk away (MINDFULLY) and as long as he knows Ive got an eye on him he won't try anything shadie. MowMow will leave my plate alone unless it's REALLY something amazing and in small enough pieces (or something like ice cream) that he can grab.

To be honest, I'm a bit gross and don't mind MowMow germs. If he's taken a lick or two, I'm ok with eating it. (I probably wouldn't eat something he gnawed on).


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

Right now might not be the best time for me to answer this. Midas just ruined the last (and BEST) bite of my breakfast this morning. I stepped outside for a second to see my boyfriend off to work, and I came in to him on the table, licking my almond butter covered bagel. So let me just say this, dogs are trainable. Like, if you really work on training a dog, you can rely on that creature with your life (I cite seeing-eye dogs as an example). I mean, I think of the number of times people have abandoned dogs by telling them to "stay" and just walking away and the dog will stay there for days. But cats, oh cats, they will just do whatever they want when you are not looking. Doesn't matter how much you train them, the moment you are out of the room, they will be up on that something, or into that thing you told them 10,000 times not to do. It is part of why I love them, but oh geeze, they are something else sometimes.

As for food sharing, no, not intentionally. I already make his food and he eats better than I do.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I eat dinner on the couch in front of the TV and one of my cats will actually come up to me and sit on my lap, which he NEVER does, trying to act all cute and then he will slowly inch towards my plate. Sometimes he will even quickly touch something with his paw and be like "HA! IT'S MINE NOW!". Cats are so sneaky. I don't normally give in and give them any of my dinner. Rare occasions if I have chicken left over on my plate I'll give them a little.

I free feed dry and canned twice a day, but they don't care! They're not hungry, they just want whatever you're eating.


----------



## feralkit (Oct 20, 2013)

Begging? An untrained cat will probably just take, no begging. lol
Smokey will meow if he wants something I have, but that is because he has been growled at many times when he used to just jump and take it. He would try to make off with his prize but I don't go for that. Even if I no longer want the prize because he contaminated it, I will hunt him down and wrestle it away to let him know that stealing doesn't pay. Spraying is not effective unless it is a fine mist up close. If I try to shoot a stream from a distance like when he is on the table, he might turn around and drink it if it isn't a complete surprise.
Gremlin, a more recent kitten, is a bit shy and hasn't really taken anything yet. Once she gets comfortable, she will probably try. lol She will take something that is left unattended, but not right out of my grasp like Smokey used to do. He still tries every once in a blue moon.
The little kittens aren't allowed run of the house, but will climb me like a tree for food because I bottlefed them. They will probably be very difficult.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Some cats are worse than others. Tiger doesn't have a lot of interest in people food, and doesn't bother you or beg, though if something really smells good to him he will just hover around and give you that look. My previous cat would eat any and all people food that drops on the floor, just like a dog. We had NO idea our daughter was such a messy eater until after Ally died. She didn't usually beg, EXCEPT for ice cream. She went nuts over it! Or if she saw us with any can that was the same size as a tuna can. My sister had a cat who had absolutely no interest in people food, never would eat any of it or bother it. BUT, she liked tea, so you couldn't leave a glass sitting around or should would drink it. Come to think of it we have caught Tiger taking sips of milk if glasses are left low enough.


----------



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the afternoon (here) laughs!!!
Please keep them coming.
My new cat to be is several years old, currently at the shelter.
I hope to pick him up tomorrow but he is quarantined with a upper respiratory infection, what ever that means?
They are closed today and will open in the morning.
I understand that an older cat can be both better or worse.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

It is definitely possible... I have never fed my cats my food, so they don't show much interest. They may sniff things a bit but they don't even try to eat it. I'll often eat on the couch or else eat with them sitting on my laps and I always let them sniff things that they won't like, like salads or my wine!! My four cats are great and don't beg, but I'm not sure how much of that is impeccable parenting  or just dumb luck and getting good cats! They are also well fed, so I'm sure that helps.

Funny story though - I have two little fosters right now that are very timid and so we are working with them trying to get them to be friendlier with people and more trusting. We must be making some progress because a couple days ago my boyfriend made a nice dinner and just handed me a plate of stirfry and as I sat down one of the fosters flew out of nowhere aiming for my lap and landed in the plate, getting rice and veggies EVERYWHERE!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

A URI is very similar to a cold in humans (congestion, runny nose, goopy eyes, etc.). Kitties from shelters are exposed to so many things, it's not at all uncommon for them to get URIs. They're usually viral, so you probably won't have to give him any meds. Here's some info on them: Feline Upper Respiratory Infection | VCA Animal Hospitals

Scout usually is not interested in people food unless it's chicken (just plain ole roasted chicken). He's stolen an entire piece off my plate before when I left the table for a minute. 

Jem loved most people food, but dairy and salty stuff the most. Anytime I was eating yogurt or crackers, he'd saddle up next to me with the most pitiful look ever and just stare at me (no meowing, nudging, etc., just sad eyes). It was a pretty effective method of begging. I usually caved!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

MowMow said:


> To be honest, I'm a bit gross and don't mind MowMow germs. *If he's taken a lick or two, I'm ok with eating it. * (I probably wouldn't eat something he gnawed on).


LOL I've remembered where you've said this before and it always crosses my mind when it comes to the "after supper ice cream" (on a stick).

Sometimes Sadie gets a brain freeze sooner then others and walks away leaving a great lick or two of ice cream on the stick. I have tested my constitution to see if I would do it. I can, ...but if Belle gets in there and has a lick or two as well, it gets dicey. More then one cat and I wimp out LOL.








^waiting politely...








^rewarded 

This is one thing that Sadie and I would cause bodily damage for! LOL


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, Sadie looks so well-mannered sitting at the table waiting on her treat!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Leelu does like my food and likes to try just about anything. She even eats a bit of bread or corn or even potato skin. Weird cat! When I cook meat, I usually cut off a bit and skip the seasoning and cook her treat along with mine. Totally whipped!

She's learned that she won't get anything when coming too close or being annoying. So when we're at the table she sits on one chair and just waits. When I'm eating on the couch she sits on the armrest and watches me like a hawk in case I drop something. I usually give her a bit after I'm done. She really does think she's a dog!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

cat face said:


> More then one cat and I wimp out LOL.


It sounds mean but I wouldn't eat after Shepherd Book. MowMow is just...different to me. I love Book, he's an awesome cat but I'd either give him all of whatever I was eating or scoop out the section he licked.

MowMow germs are :worship I guess.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

My two were pests when I tried to eat when they were babies, but they are much better now that they're over a year old. I usually try to feed them at the same time I'm eating as well, so they focus on their food and not mine. If I'm having a snack, they might come over and sniff, but for the most part, I've trained them not to beg.

Also, if you share food with your cats, just be careful about what you give them- onions, garlic, chocolate, and grapes are all toxic to cats. Cooked bones are dangerous because they can splinter during digestion, and cow's milk can cause upset stomach in some cats. My boy cat can have the occasional lick of ice cream, but it gives my girl awful poop issues. 

Speaking of ice cream, Catface those pictures are so awesome!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We don't adopt a strict no. Usually two of them, Lacey and Zipper will just sit on the floor and look at us trying to will us to give them a scrap or two or twenty of whatever we have. Tonight it was roasted chicken so we obliged but sometimes it's something they can't have and we have to say no. Oh well.....such is life. Sometimes you win sometimes you lose.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

MowMow said:


> It sounds mean but I wouldn't eat after Shepherd Book. MowMow is just...different to me. I love Book, he's an awesome cat but I'd either give him all of whatever I was eating or scoop out the section he licked.
> 
> MowMow germs are :worship I guess.


I was the same way with Jem. I'd let him lick yogurt off my spoon and eat after him. I know, most people would be grossed out, but whatever. I don't think he had germs.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

When Yuki was a kitten she was awful for stealing food off your plate. Only a few days after I got her, we had tacos for supper. She leaped up, grabbed a mouthful of spicy meat and lettuce and took off with it ASAP. By the time I got to her she'd eaten it all of course. She did stop doing that eventually but I remember holding food up over my head so she couldn't reach lmao! Now she's 5 and usually just wants a quick sniff if she shows any interest in people food at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Nov 2, 2013)

I remember once when I was a kid, my parents had some friends over for dinner, including grilled pork chops. Just as we sat down at the picnic table, my cat jumped up on the table, grabbed a pork chop, and ran off with it!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Depending on training and personality. Angelo is a perfect gentleman except for fig newton. He would go nuts for the bread part. Ponyo, on the other hand, omg, she is a little thieving beggar for anything I cook or eat. She is fast too.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ha ha! NOLAKitties those pics are priceless. She looks tormented.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> Ha ha! NOLAKitties those pics are priceless. She looks tormented.


I know! I always feed her before I eat but she acts like she's starving all the time!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Auroraei said:


> I eat dinner on the couch in front of the TV and one of my cats will actually come up to me and sit on my lap, which he NEVER does, trying to act all cute and then he will slowly inch towards my plate. Sometimes he will even quickly touch something with his paw and be like "HA! IT'S MINE NOW!".


THAT is exactly what gizmo does!! Aargh it can be annoying! I never give food from my plate...do it once...they will keep thinking you will. My dogs never begged at the table with me....but my mom was a pushover. They would do this sneeze...instead of begging...it was actually kinda cute..instead of pawing your leg or whining


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I was just going to agree with Auroreai. My male cat is right in my lap if he thinks I have something he might like. Overall no one will steal from my plate and just hang around if something smells good. I only give a lick of dairy on a finger and other things like some turkey I buy without msg, I give more. They love that! Really nothing that bothers me. What bothers me is my cat getting into my food cabinet and tearing into bread? Even just found egg noodle bag torn and I didn't do it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Cats can learn to beg like a dog if you don't ignore them and teach them not to. Just like a dog with cute wide eyes and all. And meowing. But just like a dog, if they don't get anything they won't beg. The problem with cats is they'll also jump on the table!!

Blacky has never been interested in our food, for the most part Blaze wasn't either (except for that time we looked away and looked back to find a steak missing from the table :lol. Jasper is always _thinking_ about food but in reality hardly ever cares about food unless it's offered to him. At some point during dinner he usually will be sitting somewhere in the kitchen but not begging.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET was never interested in whatever I eat until 1year later. He doesn't meow incessantly though, he will just sit facing me, looking earnestly for me to offer. He doesn't jump on top the table but if I ignore him, he will come a little closer each time until he is just at my feet, and start sniffing. Anyway, things have changed these couple months, he stopped getting interested in my food, so I can eat peacefully, cos most food I offered him are those he isn't too keen on and food that isn't good for him, I'll say no-no, he won't insist. 

ET is amazing, he knows, he now sits at a distance facing me waiting for my cue. If I offer, which means its ok for him, he will come forward, otherwise he stay put. I have a feeling after the hot dog incident where he vomitted for many days, he stopped getting interested in my food. I'm just wondering if he remembered that - "mama's food made me sick", lol...


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

One thing I also do is I let my cats smell everything I eat, so there is no 'mystery' that I'm somehow hiding or keeping food from them. You know what it works sometimes i.e. the more you try to keep it away from them, the more they want it.

Newt is quite well-behaved as far as people-food goes. Newton can be a bit sneaky sometimes, with his slowly advancing paw towards the plate routine (it's quite funny, actually), as if I wouldn't notice the movement, but he's getting better.


----------



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

My kitten is a big-time beggar. I never thought cats were like that but mine surely is! He sits on my lap and cries until i share with him. And I give in every time. We don't have guest over often so i don't worry about how he'll be with other people. I figure he's my little angel and if he wants to try it i'm gonna let him (he's got me wrapped around that little paw something serious . The hubs gets pretty peeved when I share but he'll get over it. I've heard older cats are much better about this...curious but unitersted in actually eating your food.


----------



## Zac & Max (Jul 12, 2013)

Human food my 7-8 month old is obsessed with: Doritos, Kellogg's cornflakes (plain), bread (specifically french baguette), popcorn, cheese, cooked eggs (wouldn't touch the raw ones I offered him), and raw chicken. Hubby and I do the "stiff arm" technique but he's pretty tenacious and will reach out with both paws to grab our hand to bring the food closer to HIS mouth, even as we're bringing it to our mouths! lol

He's been known to be wake up from a deep sleep in another room and sneak into the kitchen while I'm preparing the chicken. It's not like I'm making a lot of noise, guess his sense of smell is really good? 

Also any bag that makes that crinkly treat bag sound warrants lots of meowing. I normally let him have a quick sniff of what I'm eating so he'll leave me alone. =p

everything is sealed and stored in the fridge or pantry. He knows how to open the bathroom and bed room doors, fingers crossed that he won't figure out how to open the pantry!


----------

